# Bridgestone Radac, info wanted!



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Quick note: I posted in the Bikes and frames forum, but just realised that it probably belongs in here.

I live in Tokyo, so great for getting an Alu Radac. But I don't know much about them. I saw one a couple of days ago on the street and it looked awesome and I figured I could buy a nice old bike for a good price and have a good ride.

I have noticed there are some that have a more raked fork and others that are a bit straighter. As below:

More curved rake:









and straighter fork:









I prefer the look of the straighter fork, looks more modern. But I don't know what the difference is between these bikes. Are they newer vs older models? Which is best?

Loads are always popping up on Yahoo Auctions here and I just missed out on that blue coloured one which finished at ¥28,000 ($280).

I have also seen Tailor Made models (there is one on the Auction now at ¥49,000($500)) What is the deal with that frame? it says Radac on the Tailor Made sticker. But that price seems high. Is there something special about this one?










Any help or knowledge would be well appreciated. There is not much online about these bikes. I went through the catalogs listed on Sheldon Brown, but didn't get answers to my, which is better? Is the curved fork an indication of age? It seems that the Japanese models were different to the US models, which kinda increases the difficulty of it, but it really boils down to the fork rake. Why are some much more curved than others, why are they different and which is best?????

ps. Sorry if some of my terms are mixed up. I put the photos in so hopefully you won't get confused or get the terminology police hassling me.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Tailormade was simply allowing the customer to order from a selection of color schemes and some peripheral components. Tube lengths and construction were all fixed.
If you know the serial number this wiki article will help you. They were made from top racing models through to fitness models.Materials from Cro-moly through to carbon including glued alumi. I would guess that the curvy forks are more fitness models and the straighter folks are racier versions. link to breakdown of models http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ブリヂストン・レイダック


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Kiwisimon, That wiki page gave me all the ammo I needed. There are also a few other models not listed on the wiki page, but I found info on it here http://schiphol.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/bicycle/1212909884/

It's a Japanese owners page and has lots of info about them and the different models. I discovered there that the blue bike is a model number RR1A which is similar to the RD2000 and RD3000 in that is has an all alloy (high grade tube bonded to alloy lugs), with special components and different colour paint.

It seems like the RDxx models are lower quality tubing and more casual geometries, which explains the difference in fork shapes. So that seems like an easy indication of the quality of the frame. I wish I bid on the blue one, if only I realised it was actually quite a rare model before the auction ended, I would have happily paid ¥30,000 for it.

I would really love a clear coat one like I have seen online! Gotta keep my eyes on the auctions for one!










If anyone in the States has a RD-3000 like that and wants to sell, PM me!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

what size are you looking for? You mean the are sliver bonded model? Heaps of them were made but they are very noodly. I hated riding the things.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess the silver bonded model, they are all bonded though aren't they? The Radac name comes from the bonding agent they used.

I am looking for a Top Tube of around 55 or 56cm

Which do you think is the best then?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

If you are looking for a beater bike for commuting it'll be good. If you want a better riding Bridgestone the "neocot" frames are the way to go. The Radacs are cheap for a reason. Yeah they are all bonded just the brushed alumi ones are the visibly bonded as you see the seams uncovered by paint or decals and I always thought of them as knock off Vitus.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I really like the style, they are quite cheap because they are old and I thought it'll be nice to ride if I want to use gears and not use my fuji track comp. 

I thought the ride was renouned and that these bikes have a cult following. 

I don't want another new bike, I want a nice retro bike, most people go steel, but I have a thing for aluminum frames, and internal routing of cables. 

Is the ride really so bad?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

not bad enough that you wouldn't enjoy the ride if you aren't an overweight masher(a.k.a) me! They are light and certainly look pretty sharp but if you are looking for a racer you'd be better looking at something newer. BS have pretty much gone to all carbon or steel. If you like it don't let me put you off getting one. Those longer TT sizes weren't very common, you may need to look at longer stems. Basic models pretty much went up to 550mm. 560 and over were odd enough in the factory to catch my eye. here is a blog with a catalog scan of older racing models http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/muragaku/53614619.html








nice local example of what you are after but too small


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

54 fits ok too, i have seen a few 54cm bikes, so hpoe is not lost!

is that one above for sale? probably not!


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry for asking about every bike! This has just come up, The saddle is a junky MTB one that he put on for comfortable city riding (I have a Toupe team waiting for a bike!) and the same for the flat bars (I am sure it would be easy and cheap to pick up a used set of bars and levers).

The frame, drivetrain and wheels are what I am mainly interested in here. Are these ok quality? He doesn't list the name of the wheels but he says the tires are tubular and need replacing. (A bit of a pain, but Tokyo streets are clean, I have never had a flat and have friends who ride tubulars daily in the street, so I think that is not so much of a problem.




























It looks like this is a better quality frame with the more racey geometry. It doesn't have the rear brake cable inside the top tube (not sure what to make of that, does it indicate that it is older?) 

You think it is worthwhile picking up if it goes cheap and putting the bars on, or waiting for my dream RD-3000?


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, so the bike I want just came online!

But it's a 52cm TT. I usually take a 56 or 54. But I guess I can make it work.

I think this is a japanese rd-1000! 

info listed below. 
ロード・レイダック◎BS・RADAC・アルミ・TOP520◎格安〜♪　　　USED　　　ヴィンテージロードバイク　　メーカー：ブリヂストン　　 REDACロードバイク　　　車体No.7H6011・　　カラー：アルミ　　フレーム：アルミ製　　　　メインコンポ：shimano600　　ギア：2×6段　　ハンドル：幅400mm（NITTO）　　サドル：sanmarco（スリキズ有）　　サイズmm：TOP：520・シート：510・ヘッド：85　　　ホイール：ARAYA・700Cアルミ　　　タイヤ：クリンチャー　　タイヤ外径670mm・ホイール外径640mm　　　※中古車ですので小キズ・クスミ・サビ・ヨゴレ等ございますが不具合も無く状態は良い方だと思います。　　消耗品の程度に付きましてはご了承下さい。　　　☆即実用 OKです！！　　スタンドは撮影用で付属品ではございません。　※細かな点を気になさる方のご入札はご遠慮下さい。　　ノークレーム・ノーリターン　　　 ※簡易梱包での発送になりますご了承下さい。　　※自己紹介欄もご参照下さい。　　　お引取り歓迎　　　　落札料＋送料　　　送料：静岡県東部を含む関東内5.500円・本州内6.000・四国九州北海道7.000円　（離島のみ着払）

San Marco saddle, 40cm Nitto handle bar, 700c clinchers and 12 speed shimano 600 drivetrain, . sound decent? also only about 40km from my apartment, so maybe I can collect and ride it home!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Mate as much as you want to get a second bike, get one that fits. Sure a longer stem and a set back seat will stretch you out but it will still be wrong. I personally would get the bigger red one( if it fits). Try and wait until what you want comes up. I just got a NOS bike I had been wanting for the last 15 years. They are out there. BTW if you do get this I might be interested in the 600 drivetrain.LOL. Goodluck.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I will have to try out a bike, I know fit is vital....

but in the meantime, check out this fail of a photo showing the measurements of this latest Radac to appear on Yahoo Auctions Japan.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

LOL, that is an avatar in waiting.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

well, that silver one has just gone over ¥31,000 ($350) with 4 days left, i suppose it'll go higher!

Crazy!


----------



## Leonardo Gibo (Jan 24, 2010)

hi
I am from Gifu-ken 
I have for sell Bridgestone "neocot" 50cm The Radacs road bike in super condition 
regards


----------

